# Who's going where this weekend? targeting?



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Had a crawfish boil past weekend, so I didnâ€™t make it to the water. But I am thinking if the weather holds out I might be on Lake Houston again, trying this bulk head bite, and maybe chasing around a few jugs. Who else is starring at the weather channel and watching the radar? Where you guys headed if it holds out and doesnâ€™t Snow? I always have trouble deciding between Conroe and Houston. Lake Houston is definitely growing on me I like the Duessen park ramp, And doesnâ€™t seem to be as crowded as Conroe. Anyways where you going if youâ€™re going and watch you targeting? 

Good luck and tight lines, and as always if you see me, through a wave or even stop and say hello.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

well..... i know 88 people aren going or arent sharing that they are going. LOL
this gets me excited no respnse means i got the lake to myself.:bounce:.LOL:dance::an5:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess everyone. . Be at the fish fry..... no one going any where?


----------



## Big Loon (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm at work if that helps


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be at work, Targeting money!

Good luck.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I'll be at work, Targeting money!
> 
> Good luck.


that is a great species to target!!!
my wife might have an issue as she likes to release all that i catch of that species!!! LOL:headknock


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> that is a great species to target!!!
> my wife might have an issue as she likes to release all that i catch of that species!!! LOL:headknock


HA! HA! I know what you mean!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, many people will be targeting catfish-the fried variety at my house tomorrow so come on out!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

If weather permits , I will have some jugs soaking north of the 190 bridge and hitting some shallow points early in the morning.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

im going to try to hit the state park early and see what happens,,,, still learning these whites but I will at least be out there ,,,, good luck to you where ever you end up


----------



## russcue1 (May 28, 2014)

Lake calaveras for redfish


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Yes, many people will be targeting catfish-the fried variety at my house tomorrow so come on out!!!


Wish we could.. got some plans Saturday evening .. but i will make one soon!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

dbullard said:


> If weather permits , I will have some jugs soaking north of the 190 bridge and hitting some shallow points early in the morning.


Good luck! ! report back how it went


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

rustyhook1973 said:


> im going to try to hit the state park early and see what happens,,,, still learning these whites but I will at least be out there ,,,, good luck to you where ever you end up


Good luck! !! Sure you will find em. . Hope to see a report rustyhook!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Headed to houston tomorrow morning. . Got rained out this morning. .. so installed the new ss steering wheel


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> Headed to houston tomorrow morning. . Got rained out this morning. .. so installed the new ss steering wheel


I was thinking you might want to skip the fishing this morning. Looks like we are about to get another round of it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I was thinking you might want to skip the fishing this morning. Looks like we are about to get another round of it.


Great. .we had hail this morning..downed trees and all. Hopefully Sunday will be cleared out of this stuff


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Out on houston.. how else's is out


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> Out on houston.. how else's is out


I wish I was out there! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I wish I was out there! Good luck and be safe!


Thanks. . Will do


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wife got big fish of the day.. that's her .. this is what we came for face.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

As long as she's happy! When I take the family I don't care if I get bit at all as long as they catch fish. Good times!


----------

